
Can Automated Pull Requests Prevent the Next Equifax? - chrisparnin
https://news.ncsu.edu/2017/10/auto-update-dependencies-2017/
======
Piskvorrr
Betteridge's law of headlines says "no". Worse, full-auto upgrades tend to
break stuff as well.

~~~
PaulHoule
Full-auto upgrades can be used to deploy malware!

~~~
Piskvorrr
Or just plain break stuff by accident.

